# Cracked 08 R3



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Just got back from Ironman Lake Placid. The cable stop on my Fuji tri bike (shop sponsor) stripped for the second time, so I was forced to use my R3 w/aero bars at IM LP. (this will be my 3rd frame, the shop was able to get me a Kestrel instead now that fuji owns them...nice, wont be ready til friday though) . For the ride up the bike was in the trunk. For the ride home she was on the roof. After 400miles there were lots of bugs on her. Tonight I really cleaned her up. Sadly I noticed what may be a crack at the BB aera. I did also notice some paint cracks on the fork as well, I noticed the fork cracks a while back and have kept a close eye. When you run your finger nail across the fork cracks, paint still smooth. Figured that carbon flex caused those. The cracks at the bb can be felt with a finger nail. Gonna drop off the bike at the shop tomorrow, Hope I get her back soon. Crazy, 2 bikes, to broken frames. :-(

pic>>>>>> http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/photos/show-album.asp?albumid=12818&photoid=107558


----------

